# 150W CFL(11,000 Lumens) Good for a Veg Room bout 3x5



## Salamander (Apr 7, 2009)

Good for a Veg Room bout 3x5, I think that it would be. But I normally use a MH, Any Good Info would be helpful


----------



## Waspfire (Apr 7, 2009)

3x5 is 15sqft i belive and that is no where near enough light for that big of space.WHat size MH where u using? at 3000 lumens per sq ft u would need 45,000 for veg i belive so 4 of those cfls would come close IMO


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 7, 2009)

You need roughly 5000 lumens per sq. ft. for flower, and at least 3500 for veg. That lamp would give you about 733 with absolutely no penetration.


----------



## Salamander (Apr 7, 2009)

I normally use a 400w hps with a conversion bulb, Ballest finally went. I had good result with it, but i was looking into a more cost effective way of replacing it, so I picked up this 150w CFL. Any Suggestions for my veg room.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 7, 2009)

Well you will need a much bigger light. For what you paid for that bulb you could have picked up a new 400w ballast.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 7, 2009)

what they have said ..it sounds to like you guys know what the g.i is but seem to miss the point ie have ballast but bought cfls .. go figure .. and sala.man.der dude mh is possible but as you should know it contains blue spectrum for flower and hps is the ticket to ride until flower stage


----------



## mountain man (Apr 7, 2009)

That makes absolute no sense. Just garbage. Seems to be kinda going around this place too? How some people cope in this world is beyond me......


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 8, 2009)

oh @#[email protected] a nieghbour told me the false post info i appoligise for any inconvience submitted i grow outdoor and am know aware of the facts.. PLEASE FORGIVE the babble !! Combination HPS/MH lamps combine a metal halide bulb and a high pressure sodium bulb in the same reflector, either with a single integrated ballast assembly or two separate ballast assemblies. The combination of blue metal halide light and red high pressure sodium light creates an ideal spectral blend and extremely high outputs.


Switchable, convertible & two-way lamps
Switchable, Two-Way and convertible lamps are used to burn either a metal halide bulb or an equivalent wattage high pressure sodium bulb in the same fixture, but not at the same time. These fixtures are used for propagating and vegetatively growing plants under the metal halide, then switching to a high pressure sodium bulb for the fruiting or flowering stage of plant growth. To change between the lamps, only the bulb needs changing and a switch needs to be set to the appropriate setting.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 8, 2009)

mountain man said:
			
		

> That makes absolute no sense. Just garbage. Seems to be kinda going around this place too? How some people cope in this world is beyond me......


OMG sorry mm


----------

